# 7 inch Sat Nav on its way



## Beemer (Jul 6, 2014)

I have ordered a 7 inch Sat nav..
NozaTec 7" Truck GPS Navigation Lorry Car Bus Caravan HGV LGV UK EU Map Tom 12GB | eBay

Not sure if I will be able to download the WC POIs, but I would like a bigger screen for getting directions, so will keep the TomTom handy for the POIs if the new one can't handle them.

Anyone got one?  Used one?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 6, 2014)

Amazing price versus a Garmin 7" screen truck / camper satnav. Ive been looking to replace my 5" Garmin but you are talking £250.00 - £350.00.

Please post a review when you have had time to use it.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 6, 2014)

I looked at these myself but was not convinced so still looking.

Keep us informed how it goes.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 6, 2014)

I have one similar Dave. As a GPS it doesn't really compare with the Tomtom, but is quite capable. I find the screen on mine a bit too shiny and you get a lot of reflections in it unless angled absolutely correctly. They have loads of features, you can even download films, music and E-books onto mine, so you can have a good read or watch a film whilst driving! 

They have loads of POI's so you can find shops and restaurants etc. and the usual features like speedometer, camera warnings, even height above sea-level!

Graphics are not brilliant on mine but they will get you where you want to go and for the price I really can't complain, but I will still be hanging on to my Tomtom truck for serious work. I bought this as a backup and for when Julie has borrowed the Tomtom.


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Jul 6, 2014)

Beemer said:


> I have ordered a 7 inch Sat nav..
> NozaTec 7" Truck GPS Navigation Lorry Car Bus Caravan HGV LGV UK EU Map Tom 12GB | eBay
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to download the WC POIs, but I would like a bigger screen for getting directions, so will keep the TomTom handy for the POIs if the new one can't handle them.
> ...


I have this. I use it in place of fairytooths tom tom as the screen is bigger and easier to follow. I use the tom tom abroad for POI's.
Not even began to test it yet, but I like it very much. Three of my friends bought one after seeing mine.
seamus.


----------



## Teutone (Jul 6, 2014)

Beemer said:


> I have ordered a 7 inch Sat nav..
> NozaTec 7" Truck GPS Navigation Lorry Car Bus Caravan HGV LGV UK EU Map Tom 12GB | eBay
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to download the WC POIs, but I would like a bigger screen for getting directions, so will keep the TomTom handy for the POIs if the new one can't handle them.
> ...



Nice one! Looking forward hearing how you get on with it.
It also has an AV-in means you can connect a rear view camera to it! Someting I miss from more expensive units.


----------



## Makzine (Jul 6, 2014)

We have the same one for the same reasons, needed a bigger screen.  So far so good may not be everyone's cup of tea but it has got us all the way through France / Germany and back more than once through some areas we may not have gone if using a map :drive:  I like the fact that you can move your final destination if its not right by tapping the screen to where you want it to be :hammer:  It gives good guidance when on AutoRoute/motorways by highlighting the lane you need to be in at junctions, also gives you a variety of waypoints before the final destination so if you want to program in lots of stops then you can, shows you where the nearest fuel station/shops are.  Voices are a bit vague apart from one or two but does give many languages.  We've found it easy to use and once your length/weight/height is programed in you shouldn't have a problem even a more interesting journey.   For the money I'd have to say its a good value buy, as ours only cost £44.00 and you get all the other things on it, as basically its a 7" tablet with a navigation app on it.  Enjoy.  :wave:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jul 6, 2014)

ihave 7.9inch tablet with tomtom on for satnav acer iconia a1 800


----------



## Beemer (Jul 12, 2014)

Sat Nav arrived today.
Had a play with it and all seems to be working as it should.
Fits nicely on the dash of the motorhome.


Uses the same power supply as the Tom Tom.
Travelling to Spain soon but will be taking the Tom Tom as well for the POIs.
The new sat nav has a micro card but not sure if I can download the WC POIs on it yet, as I will have a go when I get back from Spain.


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a similar one, also from Glasgow (but eBay says they are from China) probably all the same business. Had mine just over a year, software is a copy of a UK one, free map updates for life. Works ok but I haven't found a way of putting the POI's on it yet apart from individually, I did figure out the format & managed to sort it out in Excel to make a CDF type file. Problem was it was ok if I had about 20 POI's in the file once I put more in would just hang & not start up. Has many useful features though & gives you extra options for routes, also locks on & keeps the signal better than my old Tomtom 930. I have both on, not found anything better than the TT for being able to set it to warn you of POI's & set the distance for each goup, for example I will set it for WC spots or aires for about 500 metres (sometimes more) of my location but something like a supermarket or petrol station it would be about 300  meters on the route.


----------



## clf86ha (Jul 12, 2014)

I have the same as kontiki and really like it, it seems to give more streets etc, so easier to get your bearings with it. I haven't worked out how to get the POI's on it. so run my tom tom side by side to cover those


----------



## bigbarry (Jul 13, 2014)

*7" Satnav*

I have just bought the Snooper DB8500, haven't tried to download the POI's but will have to as my old TomTom is out of date.  Will give feed back on how it performs.  If there are any users of the DB 8500 out there, I am interested in views, tips etc.



Beemer said:


> I have ordered a 7 inch Sat nav..
> NozaTec 7" Truck GPS Navigation Lorry Car Bus Caravan HGV LGV UK EU Map Tom 12GB | eBay
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to download the WC POIs, but I would like a bigger screen for getting directions, so will keep the TomTom handy for the POIs if the new one can't handle them.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 13, 2014)

Halfords have an offer on the Garmin nuvi 66LM 6 inch screen with europe maps and maps for life £139 so I've just bought one of those.
Need to work out how to use it now.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 16, 2014)

We compared our trusty Tom Tom sat nav against a cheap chinese 7inch sat nav (£49). The chinese sat nav is a truck version where you enter your vehicles data onto, which it is supposed to take into consideration when planning the route. It became apparent that after I had entered 4.5 tonne, it gave me routes for a 7.5 tonne vehicle which meant it would sometimes take the long way round a village or town. I solved this problem by entering 3.5 tonne onto it, which is obviously not correct. other wise the Chinese version was well worth the money, except it does not seem like I would be able to enter the WC POIs, although on inspection of the files it uses the Tom Tom programme!


----------



## jake (Aug 17, 2014)

i have 2 ,1 for truck (120 gross train)1 for camper, went thro france ,spain , england and wales, no problem, but i also confer with the paper map  just to check as i dont trust them ,been caught out out before and try to reverse my baby back down a street ,even with trailor steering and an escort vehicle is no walk in the park.!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 17, 2014)

i was looking at these but wondered were the free map updates windows based which is no use to me as i require open sorse for linux,any one know, and the best price i have seen is £34 for a seven inch all sing and dance.


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have had one of those 7" tablet sat navs for three years now. I run IG0 8 truck version on mine and the WC POis work fine on it under the google earth format. I even solved the POi problem of having just a balloon pop up; I get the WC insignia and the beermug PH and Tap ones on it too. I cannot fault the IGo 8 format and the settings features are top notch ie; Voice readouts of street names if you wish, same as speed limits, bad bends and the like. I did put a review on here over a year ago, but so much prejudice from all the elitists on here who think their over £200 jobs are better.


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 17, 2014)

I think that whatever your choice of satnav, if it works for you and you are happy with it then that's all that matters.

Paying a premium for a bigger screen or clever features is a waste of money if you don't need them.   But if you need/want that bigger screen so as to see the detail better or are reassured knowing low bridges won't give you a nasty surprise then it is the sensible choice to make.

Although I am in the tomtom camp myself I try to remain objective and certainly recognise there is no monopoly in providing the best solution, particularly as we are not all needing the same features.

However, it gripes me in particular when you discover certain satnavs won't accept 3rd party pois (especially wildcamping ones!) and I try to steer (pardon the pun) members clear of them.  Actually there are only a few makes of satnav which do the job of navigation really well and even those are not totally perfect by any means.  The cheaper imports piggyback on the technology without much in the way of ongoing support.  Just check (preferably before buying) to see where you will get future support and map update downloads.  

It remains generally true that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Caz (Aug 17, 2014)

I got one of these and it seems to work very well - but I can't find any way of making it show north at the top, like my Nuvi does. It really confuses me by the way it makes it look as though I'm driving north all the time. The other thing I don't like is that because it thinks I'm driving an LGV it keeps telling me I'm exceeding the speed limit, I had to stop the speed alerts.

So I'm still using my 5 year old Nuvi instead.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 18, 2014)

When on a 'lime mortar' course in Devon my TomTom tried to take me over a 6 ft wide bridge in the dark and I had to reverse half a mile to turn round:scared: I assume a 'truck' setting would prevent this?


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 18, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> When on a 'lime mortar' course in Devon my TomTom tried to take me over a 6 ft wide bridge in the dark and I had to reverse half a mile to turn round:scared: I assume a 'truck' setting would prevent this?



That is correct - provided it the Vehicle Profile is set correctly to your specific vehicle.  

The Truck software will automatically set your route to avoid low bridges, narrow lanes, weight limits, etc. for _your specific vehicle_ dimensions. Unfortunately the cheaper imported satnavs are not fully capable of carrying out the complex algorithm needed to do this properly and it is why Truck version TomToms remain the market leader with professional lorry drivers.


----------



## invalid (Aug 18, 2014)

I find my tom tom a great help in finding my way out of places, and poi's, but we should all remember that any sat nav is only as good as it's written, and as David has pointed out, if unsure use maps and those round orby things in your face called eye's. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Beemer (Aug 18, 2014)

fairytooth said:


> I think that whatever your choice of satnav, if it works for you and you are happy with it then that's all that matters.
> 
> Paying a premium for a bigger screen or clever features is a waste of money if you don't need them.   But if you need/want that bigger screen so as to see the detail better or are reassured knowing low bridges won't give you a nasty surprise then it is the sensible choice to make.
> 
> It remains generally true that you get what you pay for.



I agree, my Tom Tom truck will take some beating, but because the dash in the motorhome is vast the chinese 7inch screen is superb, the sat nav was very cheap in comparison to the Tom Tom Truck unit which was found to disregard the vehicle data I entered when driving sometimes in France.  Something I can easily live with though. 

As has already been mentioned a paper map is a must have item, which we used to check the routes that the sat navs would take us during our latest trip through France and into Spain.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Aug 18, 2014)

I must admit I do prefer setting my routes with a map and we like the idea of map reading on route, making sure we go through the villages named on the map, sort of makes us feel like we are exploring and on an adventure, rather than being told to "turn right at the next junction". I think satnavs are great for getting out of towns or cities or to a certain address once your in that area, but for me in general a map wins every time.!

jt


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 18, 2014)

john t said:


> I must admit I do prefer setting my routes with a map and we like the idea of map reading on route, making sure we go through the villages named on the map, sort of makes us feel like we are exploring and on an adventure, rather than being told to "turn right at the next junction". I think satnavs are great for getting out of towns or cities or to a certain address once your in that area, but for me in general a map wins every time.!
> 
> jt



Satnavs are also great for finding those Aires and Wildcamping spots which are nicely tucked away

By the way, for those who don't already know' you can set a tomtom to 'Avoid Toll Roads', and/or to 'Avoid Motorways' which is particularly useful in France when you don't want to miss all the pretty villages en route.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 18, 2014)

I did all my HGV driving days before sat-navs became widely available and did perfectly well using old fashioned maps.

Now i`m very happy to use a combination of both and we`ve never come unstuck yet.

The main reason i keep my eyes open and take particular notice of the road signs.

There have been many many occasions when TomTom has wanted us to go a certain way but road signs indicated a restriction for us so i just ignore it.

Very often putting the route into the sat-nav the night before and sitting down with the map can highlight a problem with the route.

Just spending a few minutes preparing can save a shed load of problems.

I do not blindly follow the sat-nav like some seem to do and there lies the difference .......... in my humble opinion.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 18, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> I did all my HGV driving days before sat-navs became widely available and did perfectly well using old fashioned maps.
> 
> .



Luxury!  sat in a warm HGV map reading?  My first licence was a motorcycle (Germany) in the 1970s.  To get home on leave it was a case of study the map, start the bike up and point and shoot!  You tell the kids that today and they won't believe you (in a Monty Python voice).


----------



## StevenJ (Aug 22, 2014)

Nothing wrong with maps , I've travelled the length and breadth of the country using them . However if there are devices to make life easier then why not use them . I for one am quite happy to move away from the dark ages.

I still use a standard car tomtom and common sense to navigate , tomtom has tried to send me down lanes to narrow for my MH , but then common sense told me to ignore.

Everything has good and bad points


----------



## thairover (Aug 25, 2014)

Wonder if it would pick up my bluetooth reversing camera signal.
The screen that comes with it is to small, 4" at best.


----------



## douggsd (Sep 8, 2014)

NozaTec 7" Truck GPS Navigation Lorry Car Bus Caravan HGV LGV UK EU Map Tom 12GB | eBay

received mine last week, unable to load pois into it. had confirmation email from suppliers that it is not possible to do this!!!!


----------



## Beemer (Sep 8, 2014)

And this sure 'aint one of them...... also blurb says 2 seconds to find satellite!  Nope!  In a race, Tom Tom beat it every time.
Slightly misleading or bending of the truth going on here!
POIs customizable = means, the POIs on the Sat Nav can be selected or de-selected, not added.
However, I liked it so much I bought another, especially when it can accept AV in, and with bluetooth for the phone.
Cheap enough to build into a self build or even the car.

If you do decide to get one, look carefully at the descriptions, some have bluetooth and AV, others do not.


----------



## invalid (Sep 8, 2014)

Possibly a slight ring of sarcasm there David?
I've just paid for a DVD from Ebay for Europe Truck map suite to work on my Tom Tom 910, works and installed and updated fine, but at £25 I'd better keep an eye out for people wearing eye patches.:lol-049:


----------



## iveco4x4 (Sep 8, 2014)

Why be tied in to software, use a 7" android tablet with GPS capabilities and you can swap around software, maps etc., use open streetmaps etc.

I do also have a Garmin Montana 600 which I would describe as a GPS unit rather than a satnav, I can load both citymap type mapping but also OS mapping into it , the OS mapping is the best of both worlds but only for UK, and we use it for geocaching and walking too. OK not a cheap unit but it is good fun

Rich


----------



## Beemer (Sep 9, 2014)

iveco4x4 said:


> Why be tied in to software, use a 7" android tablet with GPS capabilities and you can swap around software, maps etc., use open streetmaps etc.
> 
> I do also have a Garmin Montana 600 which I would describe as a GPS unit rather than a satnav, I can load both citymap type mapping but also OS mapping into it , the OS mapping is the best of both worlds but only for UK, and we use it for geocaching and walking too. OK not a cheap unit but it is good fun
> 
> Rich



You get what you pay for.  The 7inch sat nav cost 40 odd quid, and it works as a sat nav, I cannot say it does what it says on the packet though .  An android tablet cost a bit more, so I would expect more.


----------



## horshamjack (Sep 9, 2014)

Bopper said:


> I have had one of those 7" tablet sat navs for three years now. I run IG0 8 truck version on mine and the WC POis work fine on it under the google earth format. I even solved the POi problem of having just a balloon pop up; I get the WC insignia and the beermug PH and Tap ones on it too. I cannot fault the IGo 8 format and the settings features are top notch ie; Voice readouts of street names if you wish, same as speed limits, bad bends and the like. I did put a review on here over a year ago, but so much prejudice from all the elitists on here who think their over £200 jobs are better.



Would you happen to have an idiots step by step instructions on how you managed to solve the POi problem 
I have had one of these for a few months now I'm happy with it but would be much happier if I could use the POi's  
I also have an 3rd generation TomTom One which I believe is to old to upload POi's correct me if wrong


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 10, 2014)

horshamjack said:


> I also have an 3rd generation TomTom One which I believe is to old to upload POi's correct me if wrong



No problem with doing that - have a look here:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/poi-file-help-support/12545-tomtom-poi-installation.html


----------



## jeanette (Jan 22, 2015)

*Sat navs*

I have been reading  about all the different Sat Navs what I would like to know is which one is the best at downloading the POIs and really just the best one. We have a Sat Nav for the car and we have  used it a few times in the MH but not for wild camping. Also have asked before about POIs cant find DVD yet with the instructions on how to do it so might have to invest in another one!! Would also like a one with a sensible size screen  we are not going wilding yet later in the summer so no hurry OH and myself would like to do the HIGHLANDS later on  :help:


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 22, 2015)

jeanette said:


> I have been reading  about all the different Sat Navs what I would like to know is which one is the best at downloading the POIs and really just the best one. We have a Sat Nav for the car and we have  used it a few times in the MH but not for wild camping. Also have asked before about POIs cant find DVD yet with the instructions on how to do it so might have to invest in another one!! Would also like a one with a sensible size screen  we are not going wilding yet later in the summer so no hurry OH and myself would like to do the HIGHLANDS later on  :help:



I replied to you on another thread about this.

Loading POIs onto your Mio device shouldn't be a problem.

The user manual is available online here:

http://eu.mio.com/media/specifications/pdf/Mio_Moov_M410_M610_WEU_User_Manual_EN.pdf

Page 42 has the instructions. Use the KML format file ...

You will need to download and install MioMore Desktop first - it can be found here:

http://service.mio.com/M0100/FileReader_109759_Rest%20of%20Europe_English.html


----------



## twosugars (Jan 22, 2015)

I use a 7 inch Asus tablet loaded with Aponia Truck Nav app, it allows me to enter the vehicles length width and height. You can also load poi's (Gpx format) and you get a free trial period. After this it cost a one off of £45 which I thought wasn't bad. 

The route planning is very good, in three months of use it only took me down one lane that was a bit tight but we got through. That was while going to Carreg Cennan in south Wales, and to be honest all the lanes near there are narrow. 

Aponia works offline and I would recommend it, I just paid the £45 now the trial is over.

Still have paper maps as a backup


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello
I fancy a large screen sat nav. I bought a 6" tom tom but when I found I could not load POI's I took it back.
Thinking about the Garmin 66LM. Anyone got one.


----------



## Shockingdog (Jan 22, 2015)

bigbarry said:


> I have just bought the Snooper DB8500, haven't tried to download the POI's but will have to as my old TomTom is out of date.  Will give feed back on how it performs.  If there are any users of the DB 8500 out there, I am interested in views, tips etc.



Had a Snooper and was very disappointed.Could not down load the POI,s and Snooper we're not interested in helping.It failed one month out of warrantee. Snooper very reluctantly replaced it, then the mounting bracket broke and that was replaced.
 iIt went dead again just a black screen and would not reload. While it was working I found that the software was not in any way intuitive and you needed to go all around the houses to set things up.Despite putting in our Hight and weight it still tried to take us on narrow or unpaved roads.I downloaded the full operating manual but it made very little sense. In desperation and frustration we decided to cut our losses and put it in the bin!! A very expensive mistake. Went back to Garmin.Now happy bunnys again. That is our honest experience of Snooper.


----------



## QFour (Jan 22, 2015)

we use an Alpine W920 This fits in the radio slot in our Fiat. Double depth. Really nice as it cuts the radio for directions. Uses Version of IGO Primo and have got a truck version to try. Has built in SD card slot for updates. Crashed it playing but now have all restore files from Alpine incase I do it again. Really pleased with it but not cheap.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 23, 2015)

oldpolicehouse said:


> Hello
> I fancy a large screen sat nav. I bought a 6" tom tom but when I found I could not load POI's I took it back.
> Thinking about the Garmin 66LM. Anyone got one.




*MORGANTHEMOON* bought one last year, not sure if he`s had chance to use it in anger yet though.


----------

